# Blindness and Lymphoma



## janababy

I am so sorry to hear about Harpur. I had a Cocker Spaniel named Smokey,growing up who became blind. My suggestion is to not move any furniture out of Harpur's way. Harpur will find it easier to get around because of the scent on your furniture. I am sure that as his sight was depleting, he was already making mental notes as to where things were. We made the mistake of moving a foot stool, thinking we had done Smokey a favour, he actually kept bumping into it because it was not in its original spot. I wish you and Harpur the best of time and memories. Take care.


----------



## jenny4

Thanks janababy,

Sorry to hear about Smokey, did it get easier for him to find his way around? 

I've had to stop myself moving things on numerous occasions already, I guess we both need to get used to it. Harpur got stuck outside in the yard earlier (we have a dog flap) and couldn't find his way back in. He follows me quite well, especially if I stamp my feet - I look like a lunatic but it helps him hear which way to go! He gets lost on his own though, and I'm worried he'll get stuck somewhere again while I'm not here... I have to go to work at 5pm, for 3 hours, and I'm dreading leaving him. I think I'll leave him in the living room to save him getting stuck outside again.

Thanks again for your reply


----------



## janababy

Hi Jenny, Smokey did get use to it.He was blind for 7 years of his life. People would either feel sorry for him, or suggest we put him down. He navigated himself around quite well. It will be trial and error for the first little bit. I think leaving him in the living room is smart. If you think an area is unsafe, block it off. I think stomping your feet for Harpur is brilliant. Let's face it, we will do what we need to do to help the situation the best we can. You will probably be "baby sitting" him till you feel he is comfortable to do things on his own. I know that he has a loving pair of eyes to watch out for him. All the best.


----------



## jenny4

Hi janababy, I evaluate the situation every day for Harpur, and consider what is best for him and do what I feel is best for him. I don't think blindness alone is a reason to put a dog down, and I'm sure Smokey had a lovely 7 years with you! With Harpur having lymphoma it's a daily challenge to do what's right, but while he's so responsive, wagging his tail, has a good (well huge) appetite, enjoying afffection and attention, going to the toilet by himself, I feel it would be too soon to make that dreaded trip to the vets. I didn't walk him today, as I thought it might be too distressing with him waking up and not being able to see at all. I will try tomorrow though and keep him on a long lead to see if he enjoys it. He's always loved his walks, so I'll have to wait and see. If he doesn't seem to enjoy it i'll have to think again about his quality of life. This is so hard.

Thanks jananbaby


----------



## Karen519

*Jenny*



jenny4 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking for some advise.
> 
> My Retriever/Collie cross, Harpur has late stage lymphoma and started going blind over the last week. He had some sight left yesterday, but this morning he was totally blind and it took him a few minutes to be able to open his eyes.
> 
> He has enlarged lymph nodes, swelling of the liver and spleen and the lymphoma has affected his bone marrow. However, apart from that, he's only had a couple of bad days over the last two months where he looked unhappy. He's still battling with the weight loss and has a huge appetite, so I increased his food and his weight stabilised. I took him off grains at the beginning and started feeding him high protein meat with Omega 3 mixed in. He doesn't have sickness or diarrhoea and up until today, hasn't shown any distressing signs to say he's suffering.
> 
> I believe he's had lymphoma for at least 4 months, he was misdiagnosed with an allergic reaction in the beginning as his face had swollen and the vet thought he's been bitten by an insect.
> 
> I'd really like to hear from anyone who may be able to give some advise and information about the blindness. I understand it's caused by haemorrhaging in the eye? I'm very worried the next thing might be a seizure. Harpur is very confused as the blindness has been rather sudden but I hear dogs can adjust, so while he hasn't deteriorated in other respects, I'm monitoring him to see how he copes.
> 
> When Harpur was initially diagnosed, the vet wanted to have Harpur put to sleep but I'm glad I decided against it as he's had a full life over these last few months.
> 
> It's so incredibly hard to see your beloved friend being consumed by this disease and all the decisions you have to make for them constantly worrying if they're the right ones.
> 
> I'm sorry for those of you who have gone through this and those who are going through it, it's just the most heartbreaking thing.
> 
> Hugs,
> Jenny and Harpur.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> After a closer inspection of Harpur's eyes, one is quite weepy, and that's probably why he had difficulty opening them this morning. I'm thinking about carefully bathing around the eye. Can anyone recommend what to use for this delicate area?


Jenny: I am so very sorry about Harpur, but it's obvious how much you love him and that you're looking out for him. I'm bumping this up, in case anyone else can add some words of wisdom. I will be praying for Harpur!


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so very sorry for you and for Harpur. The only thing I would add is to make sure your vet knows this latest status change, and ask him if Harpur could be in pain. Goldens are very stoic and we cannot always tell if they are in pain or not. If he is bleeding into his eyes, you just want to make sure it is not painful for him.

Bless your heart for what you are doing for Harpur-I am sure he has had a very good life with you. As they say, dogs don't know they're dying, they only know what is and for Goldens, life is usually pretty good


----------



## dborgers

Jenny,

I know how heartbroken you must be over all this.

As Harpur has late stage lymphoma Prednisone may be the option that can ameliorate his symptoms somewhat. It should help the swelling go down. B-12 shots will help him keep some energy. As to the eyesight, I don't have much to offer, but your vet should be able to tell you more about it. We had a dog who was blind the last three years of her 18 year life and she got around like she had 20/20 vision.

Just love on him every moment possible and make his life as full as possible. Yummy food is definitely one of the highlights of any golden's life. Cook amazing things for him ... like pot roast and fish and whatever else he finds delicious 

Dogs live in the 'now'. THIS moment is their life. They are better than humans in the fact they don't regret yesterdays or worry about tomorrows.

As others have said, dogs are very stoic and don't really show they're in pain until it's way out of control. Andy got Tramadol, a mild narcotic pain reliever. It didn't affect his quality of life, but did assuage pain.

Live for today with Harpur. He knows you love him. The greatest gift you can give him is your time, and when his time has come to let him return to Heaven, where you'll see him again.

We'll be praying for you both. God bless you as you walk this road none of us have ever wanted to walk.


----------



## jenny4

Thank you for your kind words, Tahnee. I will be calling the vets tomorrow for an update and to get some advice. It's so hard to tell if Harpur's in pain, he's showing no signs of physical pain, but I do need reassurance about this from the vet. I'd hate to think of him suffering in silence.

I've lead him through the house with fish treats marking the important route through to outside in the hope this will help him find his way. He does seem to have adjusted somewhat already so I have my fingers, toes and everything else crossed!

Here's a pic of Harpur taken about 3 weeks ago. He's a Retriever/Collie cross and definitelly has the trademark Golden smile! I love him to bits


----------



## Mjpar72

I am so sorry for all the pain you are going through.


----------



## jenny4

Thank you dborgers,

It sure does help getting everyone's advice  
When Harpur was diagnosed, about two months ago now, the vet wanted to put him to sleep there and then. I asked if there was any pain relief/other treatment he could give, but he said there was nothing he could do for him other than refer him to see the Oncologist. I settled on bringing Harpur home for few days to be spoilt rotton with the vet's words ringing in my ears. He made it clear it was best for Harpur to be put to sleep. When I saw Harpur happily running around on that walk and rolling around in the grass, I realised I couldn't possibly let him go so soon while he was still enjoying life so much. His appetite has been huge, and still is. Even going blind hasn't made him want to hide away. I seriously need to learn from his unshakable optimism! 

When I call the vet tomorrow, I will check what medication he might be able to have to make life more comfortable for him.


----------



## jenny4

Thank you so much, mjpar72. 

I'm so sorry for your losses, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## dborgers

Prednisone will ameliorate the lymphoma symptoms for a time and Tramadol will relieve pain. Both are inexpensive drugs. A B-12 shot will give him a boost of energy. Don't 'ask' him. TELL him. If he doesn't see his way to doing that drive to another vet who will.

I feel the same way you do in that I wanted Andy to enjoy every day of life possible provided he felt good. 

God bless you. Sending super positive vibes your way.


----------



## PrincessDi

Harpur is beautiful! Such a pure smile. I'm so sorry that you and he are facing this difficult time. I just wanted to add that your love for him is obvious. That love will guide you. I hope the vet gives him something in case he is in pain and that you have more sweet time.


----------



## jenny4

I'm sorry to say I've had to make the devastating decision to put Harpur to sleep tomorrow morning. After he started going blind, I took him back to the vets for treatment and he was put on painkillers, eye drops and a steroid similar to prednisone. Unfortunately, his eyes have got too painful and I can't watch him deteriorate any further. I feel numb right now. I've decided to be with him during his last moments on this earth. Harpur suffers from separation anxiety, probably due to him being abandoned as a young dog so I couldn't bear for anxiety to be the last thing he feels. I know only too well how horrible a condition anxiety is to people, suffering from it myself, so tomorrow I will hold it together... and crumble afterwards. 
I rescued Harpur from a dog's home in Manchester, UK and I instantly knew he was the one. Heartbreaking as it was to choose, knowing that all the other dogs would be left behind. We've lived together in London and Derby, shared adventures at the beach and in the countryside. His favourite thing is swimming to fetch sticks. He loves water so much he once jumped into a canal. I had to encourage him to swim what seemed like forever to find a low enough bank to get him out... we had 20 or so other people that joined in shouting, "come on Harpur" along the way. I can't tell you how relieved I was to drag him out. He's had similar occurrences since, a testament of his love for water. 

Harpur is my first dog and the best friend I will ever have...

You are my light, my golden ray
You've seen me through the darkest day.
You are my friend, you've lit the way
But now it's time for me to say...

This time on earth is over now
This pain you feel I can't allow
This I promised, this is my vow
The time is here, the clock has wound...

I'll keep you alive within my heart
I'll keep you there, my shining star.


For Harpur x


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so very sorry that this time has come. Bless you for not letting him suffer and taking on the pain so that he can be free of his. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## dborgers

Our thoughts and prayers will be with you. You've given Harpur a wonderful life full of love and fun. You'll see him again. I know how hard this is. Please know we're all here for you.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm very sorry to read that it is time to send your beloved Harpur to the bridge. I know what a hard decision it is, but bless you for putting his pain above you own. Sending thoughts and prayers to see you through the difficult time ahead without him. We will definitely all be here for you.


----------



## jenny4

Thank you so much for the well wishes everyone. I've asked the vet to come to the house rather than taking Harpur to the vets as I'm hoping we can time it while Harpur is sleeping. He seems more relaxed today and is fast asleep at the moment. He left his food this morning, but didn't say no to some cheese and then some tuna. I'll try taking him for his last walk when he wakes up. It's hard to believe this is actually happening. x


----------



## dborgers

Jenny,

I'll be thinking about you and praying for you. Believe you'll see him again. I believe golden retrievers are spiritual beings going through the Earthly experience. Having read about 'cherubim' angels, it sounds spot on: childlike, playful, angels God puts at the gates of Heaven to welcome returning souls whose mission on Earth is complete (Rainbow Bridge).

This is so very hard, but what you're doing is the ultimate act of love. There will be countless others there in Heaven who've crossed back over to "Home" there to greet him, welcome him, and help him transition back to the place where he, you, and I all come from before we're born and return to when our bodies can no longer thrive.

Dean Koontz put it so well (he has goldens): 

"May I tell you a secret? You have been given possession of what some in your faith call a 'holy soul'"

That soul is eternal. You will see Harpur again one day. And you will get to have a conversation with him. I am sure he will express to you just how grateful he is that you gave him such a wonderful life so full of love. 

My heart breaks for you. We only hurt to the degree we've loved. And you've loved him as hugely as any being on Earth has ever been loved.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Jenny, I am very, very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you today.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenny*



jenny4 said:


> Thank you so much for the well wishes everyone. I've asked the vet to come to the house rather than taking Harpur to the vets as I'm hoping we can time it while Harpur is sleeping. He seems more relaxed today and is fast asleep at the moment. He left his food this morning, but didn't say no to some cheese and then some tuna. I'll try taking him for his last walk when he wakes up. It's hard to believe this is actually happening. x


Jenny:

We will all be with you and Harpur in spirit. I know how hard this is, but your being with Harpur at the end will mean everything to him. You are letting him go because you love him so much and don't want him to suffer. He will be with all of our dogs at the Rainbow Bridge - they'll all be playing ball.


----------



## janababy

Oh Jenny, I am truly sorry that you have to put Harpur to sleep. It is such a difficult decision, but oddly comes with a certain peace. We love them so deeply, and with that comes responsibility for their quality of life. You have given him that.........and more. Again I am truly sorry. Will be thinking of you and Harpur. Take care.

Janice


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for prayers for Harpur and Jenny-he will be crossing the Bridge.


----------



## PrincessDi

thinking of you on this very sad day.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so very sorry. Hugs and prayers for you and for Harpur.

*Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle*


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry - there is a saying, better a day too early than an hour too late. But I think you timed it just right for your Harpur

Fly sweetly Harpur; knowing you were loved and brought much joy.


----------



## davebeech

very sorry to hear about Harpur, he sounds like such a character


----------



## Latisha C

jenny4 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking for some advise.
> 
> My Retriever/Collie cross, Harpur has late stage lymphoma and started going blind over the last week. He had some sight left yesterday, but this morning he was totally blind and it took him a few minutes to be able to open his eyes.
> 
> He has enlarged lymph nodes, swelling of the liver and spleen and the lymphoma has affected his bone marrow. However, apart from that, he's only had a couple of bad days over the last two months where he looked unhappy. He's still battling with the weight loss and has a huge appetite, so I increased his food and his weight stabilised. I took him off grains at the beginning and started feeding him high protein meat with Omega 3 mixed in. He doesn't have sickness or diarrhoea and up until today, hasn't shown any distressing signs to say he's suffering.
> 
> I believe he's had lymphoma for at least 4 months, he was misdiagnosed with an allergic reaction in the beginning as his face had swollen and the vet thought he's been bitten by an insect.
> 
> I'd really like to hear from anyone who may be able to give some advise and information about the blindness. I understand it's caused by haemorrhaging in the eye? I'm very worried the next thing might be a seizure. Harpur is very confused as the blindness has been rather sudden but I hear dogs can adjust, so while he hasn't deteriorated in other respects, I'm monitoring him to see how he copes.
> 
> When Harpur was initially diagnosed, the vet wanted to have Harpur put to sleep but I'm glad I decided against it as he's had a full life over these last few months.
> 
> It's so incredibly hard to see your beloved friend being consumed by this disease and all the decisions you have to make for them constantly worrying if they're the right ones.
> 
> I'm sorry for those of you who have gone through this and those who are going through it, it's just the most heartbreaking thing.
> 
> Hugs,
> Jenny and Harpur.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> After a closer inspection of Harpur's eyes, one is quite weepy, and that's probably why he had difficulty opening them this morning. I'm thinking about carefully bathing around the eye. Can anyone recommend what to use for this delicate area?


My doggie Nina was diagnosed with stage 3 lymphoma on yesterday (her 2nd opinion). About 12 days ago she woke up almost completely blind which prompted me to take her to the emergency vet which diagnosed her with lymphoma (in which she stated was the cause of her sudden blindness) She decided to give her prednisone eye drops for her vision loss.... After about 5 days her vision was almost completely restored. We are now on day 12 and her vision is now 100% restored but we were instructed to continue to use the prednisone eye drops for another week. I hope this helps you.


----------

